# Automated commuter trains in G scale



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi folks,
Here's part 1 of my series on automated commuter trains using gscalegraphics RailBoss4+. This episode features multiple continuously running trains operating on a large loop with magnetically triggered station stops. Keep an eye out for my next episode in which we will dive into running push-pull commuter trains.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

s-4 said:


> Hi folks,
> Here's part 1 of my series on automated commuter trains using gscalegraphics RailBoss4+. This episode features multiple continuously running trains operating on a large loop with magnetically triggered station stops. Keep an eye out for my next episode in which we will dive into running push-pull commuter trains.


Great video Rocky! Great to see both the RailBoss 4 and the Magnetic Critter Control both making station stops. And what a nice railroad!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow
i love how lengthy your railway is…..beautiful surroundings, , reliable wood road bed….very cool. Visually just wonderful…trains go into the horizon….!!
how many feet of track do you have?
your trains actually GO somewhere…..


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much! Yes, that's been my dream ever since I got into this hobby around 1995 and I'm finally getting there! So much fun to be out there with multiple trains running! 
As to the size...It runs roughly the perimeter of an acre on 3 sides. I'll have to measure it at some point, but I'd say ~600ft point to point. 

Jeff


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, great rail road, plenty of room.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had a chance to make a new video on my commuter rail ops. This time we have trains running in a push-pull configuration. At this time I'm merely using automation at the intermediate stops while using manual controls at the end points. This is due to ongoing changes to the configuration of the terminals. With Railboss, the only change needed to make an automated direction change is the use of 2 track magnets instead of 1.


----------

